

Chrome And Safari Challenge Firefox For #2 - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7789/business/chrome-and-safari-challenge-firefox-for-2

======
tiles
This is according to StatCounter: "StatCounter is listing Chrome at 21.41% and
Safari at 5.86% market share, which adds up to 27.27% combined share." Note
this means Chrome+Safari > Firefox, not Chrome or Safari individually.

IE and Firefox have been experiencing a (very) slow decrease in market share
in North America, while Chrome and Safari's have been increasing. Makes sense,
especially considering Safari and Chrome's mobile offerings.

------
sorbus
The really interesting bit is in the graph: it looks like there's a fair
percentage of users - 3%, roughly - who, every seven days or so, on the
weekend, switch from IE to one of the other three major browsers, mostly
Chrome.

------
gjm11
Oh look, yet another far-more-hype-than-substance article from
conceivablytech.

